# Is gazzi really recessive?



## Henk69 (Feb 25, 2010)

I have my doubts about this.
Has anyone of you crossed a gazzi to a solid pigeon?


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

No - But I have had two non pied birds produce a well marked gazzi modena. Usually the sign of a recessive gene


----------



## Henk69 (Feb 25, 2010)

I agree.
White flight is normally incomplete dominant but sometimes you get a solid bird without any white flight feathers.
So keep 'm coming


----------



## Henk69 (Feb 25, 2010)

These are crosslings from a male nun over a recessive yellow female figurita:


----------

